# My 27th Anniversary



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Today is our 27th wedding anniversary. I really don't know how time passed so quickly. I feel like it happened in the blink of an eye. And I feel so lucky to have a best friend, a lover, a husband and a father all wrapped up in one person. Here is one of my favorite pix of Jim and I in Florence for our 25th I think I like the sunset more than the shot of us


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HAPPY 27th , Awesome Sue and hubby  wishing you many more to come together 

I love this beautiful shot ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Susan & Jim

Isn't love grand!
What a beautiful shot of the two of you & in Florence, Italy!!! Good choice!
I hope you have a wonderful day/evening together & that you both realize how special your relationship is---not many couples share what you have described. I think you both must be extra, extra special people! 
:wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy anniversary Sue&Jim!! 27 years together is amazing  and what a beautiful photo of you two!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Sue and Jim!!! It is so great to see couples so happy and in so love, just like the day you said "I do"! I wish you many more years of happiness, joy, friendship and unconditional love! You deserve it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Anniversary :cheer: arty: :cheer: How beautiful, all three, sunset, you, and hubby :tender: don't the years fly? I had my 30th last year.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy Anniversary :chili::chili::chili::chili:
What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats!!! Hope you have something special planned!! That is a beautiful shot of the 2 of you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversay!!! Beautiful picture...I hope you both have a great day!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Anniversary, Sue! xoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You two are very lucky to have found each other


.....ahhhh, what I'd do for a nice guy...with dimples....:smheat::tender:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Anniversery, and may you have at least 27 more Healthy and Happy ones.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

27 years! You are newbies!! LOL! CONGRATULATIONS!! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,happy 27th! My 28th will be July 16th,it really does go fast when you're with your bashert...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

:w00t: I can't believe you married your father! 

(j/k--I read your post the wrong way at first! )

Happy anniversary!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy anniversary! And it seems like you two are still in the honeymoon stage with all the fun things you do together. Congrats and wishing you many more years where you fall even more in love with each other.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the pic ! god bless ur union !


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Nice picture. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY *:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue you and Jim make such a beautiful couple, Happy Anniversary sweet Sue


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!!!! Looks like you had a fabulous trip celebrating your 25th. That is a fantastic picture. Hopefully you have it framed and on display in your house. Only 23 more to go until you hit the big 50th. When you think of all that you have celebrated and mourned in your 27 years together, don't you wonder what the next 27 have in store?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> HAPPY 27th , Awesome Sue and hubby  wishing you many more to come together
> 
> I love this beautiful shot ^_^
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Kat. We stayed on that side of the Arne River in Florence and loved that spot. 
I realize that 27 years must sound like forever to those as young as you but darned if I wasn't young once and not imagining 27 years of anything.:blink::HistericalSmiley:


edelweiss said:


> Happy Anniversary Susan & Jim
> 
> Isn't love grand!
> What a beautiful shot of the two of you & in Florence, Italy!!! Good choice!
> ...


Sandi, yes love is very grand. We both feel so lucky and blessed that we found each other. We tease each other, usually with a drunken slur, saying "You're the best thing that ever happened to me." 


yeagerbum said:


> Happy anniversary Sue&Jim!! 27 years together is amazing  and what a beautiful photo of you two!!


Thanks, Sarah. Our trip to Florence, Orvieto and Rome was magical for our anniversary that year.


Bibu said:


> Happy Anniversary Sue and Jim!!! It is so great to see couples so happy and in so love, just like the day you said "I do"! I wish you many more years of happiness, joy, friendship and unconditional love! You deserve it!


Thanks, Cory. We in fact said "I do" outdoors under a thunderstorm that started after we got to the alter. We say rain's good luck


silverhaven said:


> Happy Anniversary :cheer: arty: :cheer: How beautiful, all three, sunset, you, and hubby :tender: don't the years fly? I had my 30th last year.


Thanks, Maureen. Love sunsets and have no idea where time has flown to but I haven't seen any airlines going there.:HistericalSmiley:


fleurdelys said:


> Happy Anniversary :chili::chili::chili::chili:
> What a beautiful picture!


Thanks so much. Florence is so very special.


Krystal said:


> Congrats!!! Hope you have something special planned!! That is a beautiful shot of the 2 of you!


Our special plan is dinner tomorrow night at a restaurant called Blue Hill at Stone Barns in Westchester, NY. It's gorgeous and very hard to get reservations for but I lucked out. They have a working farm and just about everything they serve is grown or raised there. This is their website: Blue Hill Farm | Blue Hill Farm


donnad said:


> Happy Anniversay!!! Beautiful picture...I hope you both have a great day!


Thanks, Donna. As you know it's gorgeous today. Hoping to eat out at a local restaurant outdoors tonight


Cosy said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sue! xoxo


Thanks so much, Brit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> You two are very lucky to have found each other
> 
> 
> .....ahhhh, what I'd do for a nice guy...with dimples....:smheat::tender:


Hmmm, you commented on my son's dimples too. I better keep him away from you Pat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And maybe Jim WON'T be coming to the puppy party. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Just kidding


revakb2 said:


> Happy Anniversery, and may you have at least 27 more Healthy and Happy ones.


Thanks so much Reva. Oy, 27 more. :w00t:Since I'm not much of a cougar I guess that will be the case. We'll try. 


pammy4501 said:


> 27 years! You are newbies!! LOL! CONGRATULATIONS!! Have a fantastic day!


Thanks, Pam. You made me feel oddly young, for a moment. :HistericalSmiley:


michellerobison said:


> Wow,happy 27th! My 28th will be July 16th,it really does go fast when you're with your bashert...


Thanks, Michelle. Yes truly bashert...meant to be. :wub:


Aarianne said:


> :w00t: I can't believe you married your father!
> 
> (j/k--I read your post the wrong way at first! )
> 
> Happy anniversary!


So do you need glasses or just not to drink before reading SM?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks anyway and actually Jim's four years YOUNGER than me. :blush:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Happy anniversary! And it seems like you two are still in the honeymoon stage with all the fun things you do together. Congrats and wishing you many more years where you fall even more in love with each other.


Crystal, it had been really nice being empty nesters and sort of enjoying a second honeymoon and traveling a lot, just the two of us. However, my DS is back with us, and we have Tyler to take care of, so the party's over. :smrofl:


uniquelovdolce said:


> love the pic ! god bless ur union !


Thank so much Liza. May you find the same. 


Tanner's Mom said:


> Nice picture. Happy Anniversary.


Thanks so much, Marti. It was stunning there.


lynda said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY *:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


Thanks, Lynda


Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue you and Jim make such a beautiful couple, Happy Anniversary sweet Sue


Thanks so much, sweet Paula. I know we're blessed for sure to have found each other. I kissed a lot of frogs along the way:yucky: until I met my prince. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Sue and Jim. Hope you have a great dinner tomorrow nite!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Sue and many more happy years!!!:aktion033:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Outstanding photograph...Happy Anniversary enjoy your special day!!!:drinkup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!! Looks like you had a fabulous trip celebrating your 25th. That is a fantastic picture. Hopefully you have it framed and on display in your house. Only 23 more to go until you hit the big 50th. When you think of all that you have celebrated and mourned in your 27 years together, don't you wonder what the next 27 have in store?


Thanks, Deb. We've seen a whole lot of good and bad together but no matter what, we've always had each other. Can't wait to see what life has in store for us in the future.


chichi said:


> Happy Anniversary Sue and Jim. Hope you have a great dinner tomorrow nite!!


Thanks so much. I think I won't eat all day saving up the calories for it


Maisie and Me said:


> Happy Anniversary Sue and many more happy years!!!:aktion033:


Thanks Michelle. I sure hope so


ann80 said:


> Outstanding photograph...Happy Anniversary enjoy your special day!!!:drinkup:


Thanks, Ann. You'll get to meet my better half at Pat's. And our best half pint (Tyler) too. :chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Anniversay Sue!!! What a lovely photo, you can tell how much your still in love. :wub: Love is grand!! I hit 23 in September each year and each year I fall more in love with my DH.:heart::tender:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

> Thanks, Cory. We in fact said "I do" outdoors under a thunderstorm that started after we got to the alter. We say rain's good luck


Sue, in Italy we say, "Sposa bagnata, sposa fortunata" which means "Wet wife, lucky wife". In Italy, all brides pray for it to rain on their wedding day! If it rains and they get wet, it means they will be lucky in their marriage! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Susan, I just book marked your Blue Hill Farm under "interesting places to visit." It sounds JUST like a place I would love!
Enjoy your dinner & let us know how it was??????????
sending love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Anniversary - may you share many, many more!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much, Kat. We stayed on that side of the Arne River in Florence and loved that spot.
> I realize that 27 years must sound like forever to those as young as you but darned if I wasn't young once and not imagining 27 years of anything.:blink::HistericalSmiley:


It is a beautiful spot indeed and i think you guys stood at that specific spot for the photo at a perrrrrfect time :wub: it is all about *the right time* in photography  

I guess 27 does sound forever for me , but then i guess because it is longer than my whole life time being in this planet....which makes 27 years being together also sounds AWESOME :chili::aktion033::chili: do wish u guys many more together:chili:
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SUE!!! WOW 27 years - these days that is amazing!!! Hope you two have a blast celebrating it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Happy Anniversay Sue!!! What a lovely photo, you can tell how much your still in love. :wub: Love is grand!! I hit 23 in September each year and each year I fall more in love with my DH.:heart::tender:


Thanks, Mary. I would go back to Florence in a hearbeat though temps were in the 90's in early June. :blink: Now you wrote "I hit 23 in September each year and each year I..." So, is that like being 39 forever in age? :HistericalSmiley: I'm assuming you meant you hit 23 THIS year. :HistericalSmiley: Congrats on your 23


Bibu said:


> Sue, in Italy we say, "Sposa bagnata, sposa fortunata" which means "Wet wife, lucky wife". In Italy, all brides pray for it to rain on their wedding day! If it rains and they get wet, it means they will be lucky in their marriage! :wub:


Um, Cory. I'm not touching that saying with a ten foot poll. :w00t::w00t: But I do believe that rain was lucky for our wedding - oh, and also hail. It hailed right after we got into the reception.:smpullhair::smscare2:


edelweiss said:


> Susan, I just book marked your Blue Hill Farm under "interesting places to visit." It sounds JUST like a place I would love!
> Enjoy your dinner & let us know how it was??????????
> sending love.


Sandi, I know you would love it. I've gone to the farm during the day and you're allowed to walk all over the grounds and see all the animals, hothouses, and the rolling hills. It's beautiful. Just wish today's weather was better but I don't think it will be. When we ate there one other time they asked us after our dinner if we'd like to have our dessert on the terrace which overlooked sunset. Heavenly


maggieh said:


> Happy Anniversary - may you share many, many more!


Thanks so much, Maggie. And I'm so excited about getting to meet you and your beautiful girls at Pat's.:chili:


Katkoota said:


> It is a beautiful spot indeed and i think you guys stood at that specific spot for the photo at a perrrrrfect time :wub: it is all about *the right time* in photography
> 
> I guess 27 does sound forever for me , but then i guess because it is longer than my whole life time being in this planet....which makes 27 years being together also sounds AWESOME :chili::aktion033::chili: do wish u guys many more together:chili:
> Hugs
> Kat


Kat - Jim actually took the shot. It was one of these "Hold your hand out as far as you can" shots since there was no one around at the time. Not bad. I love my new iPhone because it has the little flip button where if you do that you can actually see what you're shooting since your image appears on the screen. Great feature.:aktion033:
These many years say to me "Don't rush." I know when I was younger I couldn't wait to get the job I wanted. I was so frustrated and in such a rush but then when I got the job and looked back at the 8 years before, it really felt like it was just yesterday. Enjoy each and every day of your life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SUE!!! WOW 27 years - these days that is amazing!!! Hope you two have a blast celebrating it!


Thanks so much, Edith. Planning on a really special evening tonight at Blue Hill. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Susan, please be sure & have your server take a few photos for us to enjoy!!!!!!!


----------

